# Padilla Edition Especial Achilles Toro Cigar Review - Corojo Spice Monster



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The first thing I have to say is that I am not a big corojo fan, and padilla's are not my favorite brand of cigars. This cigar rocks in terms of fl...

Read the full review here: Padilla Edition Especial Achilles Toro Cigar Review - Corojo Spice Monster


----------

